# Thoughts and prayers for my family please.



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I just learned today that a cousin of mine was involved in a very serious car accident. They were surprised she even made to the hospital alive. She's already had surgery to relieve the swelling on her brain and as of the last update I got her brain is now normal sized again. She also had a collapsed lung which has also been repaired. She has pretty massive facial bone trauma, a broken leg, and an eye is out of its socket. She's in the ICU currently. She's not out of the woods yet, but it seems her doctors and our family are hopeful she'll pull through.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Prayers said!


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Thoughts are with you and your family. Stay strong for her and your family.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

On the way.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I pray our Father intervene on behalf of your cousin, Warrior. Dad knows her needs, and He is there with her.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you everyone who's responded so far or will respond in the near future. It means a lot to know you're all out there. I'll post updates when I get them.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers for everyone involved.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. I know what your going thru. Happened to our best friends daughter a year ago. Broke most of the bones in her body.
Prayers headed your way.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Wife and I said a prayer for you and family, be strong!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Warrior.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My thought be with you. Hang in there to you and yours.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sad news. Nothing really prepares us for times like these. Prayers said. Amen.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Prayers on the way up. We are all here for you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Stay strong.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Prayers said and best wishes.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

warrior4 said:


> I just learned today that a cousin of mine was involved in a very serious car accident. They were surprised she even made to the hospital alive. She's already had surgery to relieve the swelling on her brain and as of the last update I got her brain is now normal sized again. She also had a collapsed lung which has also been repaired. She has pretty massive facial bone trauma, a broken leg, and an eye is out of its socket. She's in the ICU currently. She's not out of the woods yet, but it seems her doctors and our family are hopeful she'll pull through.


If everyone reading this could pray along with me:

Dear Heavenly Father,
We pray that You provide comfort and hope for warrior4 and his/her family, during this time of need.
We pray that You nurture and heal the injuries suffered by warrior4's cousin, and that his or her recovery is complete and without complication.
We humbly ask these things in Jesus' name.
Amen.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Lord God,

Thank You for the speedy expert response team and the medical staff attending to Warrior4's cousin.
You are no stranger to pain and You are not distant that we cannot call upon You for help.
Please continue to help this lady recover fully and present Comfort to each one of the family members.
Nothing escapes Your desire to love and reach out to us. So please Lord reach to this cousin and lift her wounds from her.
Amen.



> For the word of God is living and active, ..., and discerning the thoughts and intentions of the heart.
> And no creature is hidden from his sight, but all are naked and exposed to the eyes of Him...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

In my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

God be with you and your family. Prayer has been said, I hope and pray the best for you and yours. I had a similar situation with my brother, he got thrown out of the car, the car rolled over him and nearly broke every bone in his body. He was found 300ft from his car in the snow after laying there for at least 3 hours. He was in intensive care for 18mo, the doctors said he would be a vegetable and they advised we put him in a institution that could care for him. But, my mother and her faith in God said she would not. One day, out of nowhere he snapped back. He is now married, has a degree in HVAC and has 4 beautiful boys. He is on seizure medication as a result of the wreck and has more metal parts in him then the Terminator, but my brother is alive and well. Have faith. Faith can change everything.

I guess to sum up what i'm saying is this, there is ALWAYS hope. Always.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Again everyone thank you for your outpouring of prayer and support. There have not been any major updates as of yet. Which is good as it means her condition hasn't gotten more serious than it already is. It's going to be a long haul that's for sure. Knowing there are so many fine people like yourselves is very comforting. Again thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I just got an update. My cousin is still in critical condition, but some of the swelling is coming down and her vitals are holding stable. The Neurologist gave the ok to start surgery to start fixing her very significant facial bone trauma. This is a good thing as it means she's stable enough for surgery. They're keeping an eye on all the rest as she's still in critical condition. However there are the first signs of improvement. Again thank you all for your prayers and support.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

warrior4 said:


> I just got an update. My cousin is still in critical condition, but some of the swelling is coming down and her vitals are holding stable. The Neurologist gave the ok to start surgery to start fixing her very significant facial bone trauma. This is a good thing as it means she's stable enough for surgery. They're keeping an eye on all the rest as she's still in critical condition. However there are the first signs of improvement. Again thank you all for your prayers and support.


Prayers continue. 
Thanks for the update.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

warrior4 said:


> I just learned today that a cousin of mine was involved in a very serious car accident. They were surprised she even made to the hospital alive. She's already had surgery to relieve the swelling on her brain and as of the last update I got her brain is now normal sized again. She also had a collapsed lung which has also been repaired. She has pretty massive facial bone trauma, a broken leg, and an eye is out of its socket. She's in the ICU currently. She's not out of the woods yet, but it seems her doctors and our family are hopeful she'll pull through.


I don't do thoughts but pray a lot. Got them headed up for your cousin. Taking the brain swelling going down as a very good sign. Sounds like she is in good hands with the Docs and other health pros. Trusting she will recover.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Just got another update. Looks like they're getting ready to do some facial reconstruction surgery starting maybe tomorrow. They're also starting to talk about things like she'll need a clamp on her jaw for 4-6 weeks. Good signs as these are measures meant to repair someone who has a chance of pulling through. I'd type more but I'm sitting in my ambulance at work and we just got a call. Thanks again for all your support.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

So here's the latest updates. They haven't been able to start facial reconstruction surgery quite yet. They're putting her in upright positions to help drain away some of the fluid that's collecting around her skull and also to help make breathing easier. Her vitals are still holding. She's still in critical condition but with every day there are little signs of improvement. The neurologist said she is responding to verbal stimuli in her dominant hand so that's also good news.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Praise the Lord for the good news. Prayers continue.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Awesome !
Prayers continue.

While my sweetheart was battling her cancer we gained comfort from these verses, I will continue praying these for your cousin :

But You, O Lord, are a shield for me,
My glory and the *One who lifts up my head.*
I cried to the Lord with my voice,
And He heard me from His holy hill.
*I lay down and slept;
I awoke, for the Lord sustained me.*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prayers for them and those that are standing at their side


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

May the Lord hear our prayers!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Hope and prayers to warrior4 and his family in tough times...God Bless


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers from my family to yours.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

My prayers go out to your cousin and all who love her. Stay strong. God is with all of you. And I thank God for you and all other EMT's and other hospital staff, for your caring hands and hearts. She is in good hands; His and theirs.


----------



## MisterX (Dec 7, 2014)

prayers sent


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Continued prayers for everyone involved.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Got an update yesterday evening and this was the first I was able to get it up. My cousin's little sister, (yes my other cousin in that family) was at the bedside yesterday and was told by the neurologist to ask my cousin who is hurt to show some kind of sign. So she asked her to squeeze her hand, giver her a thumbs up, anything. Apparently she was able to give a thumbs up right after she heard that. She's still not out of the woods by a long shot and we still don't know the extent of any brain damage if there is any, but that was a very good sign. Everyday that goes by there is more reason to be more and more cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Glad to hear that. Praying for full recovery.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

That was a good sign. I am glad to hear that


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Prayers for all.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

So here's the latest update. My cousin's condition has been upgraded from critical to guarded and they've said she'll probably spend weeks in the ICU rather than the months they were first thinking. She has opened her eyes and has waved at various family members. All very intentional movements. She's even nodded to questions. They're still keeping a very careful eye on the pressure in her skull, but there are some very good things going on.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm glad she is improving... prayers will continue on my end...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

warrior4 said:


> So here's the latest update. My cousin's condition has been upgraded from critical to guarded and they've said she'll probably spend weeks in the ICU rather than the months they were first thinking. She has opened her eyes and has waved at various family members. All very intentional movements. She's even nodded to questions. They're still keeping a very careful eye on the pressure in her skull, but there are some very good things going on.


Thank you for the update! As brother Mhans827 said, she ain't off the prayer list, yet.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Awesome! Praying as we go - thanks for the update.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Latest update is that my cousin has gotten out of bed for several small walks around her room. They're even thinking of moving her from the ICU to a rehab floor. All very good things.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Just remember, the only way to eat an elephant, is 1 bite at a time. Hang in there, you'll get there.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

warrior4 said:


> Latest update is that my cousin has gotten out of bed for several small walks around her room. They're even thinking of moving her from the ICU to a rehab floor. All very good things.


awesome... continued prayers on my end. keep up the good updates, your cousin is one tough gal... :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I also appreciate the updates. 
We, who are praying, like to know the progress and pray accordingly.

I am hoping to hear of your cousin going out to dinner to celebrate her recovery.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

Glad to hear she is doing much better. I will keep y'all in my prayers.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Ain't God Good!?


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's the latest update. She's out of the ICU and at a Rehab Hospital. She's up and walking, still not quite unaided yet but getting there. She can't remember anything of the accident or the following week or so which her doctors said was normal. She'll have face reconstruction surgery soon, but personality she's the same as she was before her accident.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow! That's amazing progress! Bless her heart, it's good that she has no memories of the pain in that first week.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Miracles happen. Glad to hear she is doing better!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BagLady said:


> Wow! That's amazing progress! Bless her heart, it's good that she has no memories of the pain in that first week.


Boss Dog said it best.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Glad to hear. I agree with Boss Dog


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Praying for miracles.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm glad your relative is getting better.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Got the word today that my cousin was discharged home from the hospital today! My entire family is so very thankful for all the kind words, prayers, and support. From not knowing if she'll make it through the night to heading home it's been a trial to say the least. Again thank you all so much for all the support. Shows the stand up quality of everyone.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Praise the Lord!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> Ain't God Good!?


Yeah, . . . He surely is,...............

Oh, . . . not meaning to be sarcastic, overbearing, or anything like that, . . . BUT, . . . "miracles do not _*happen*_"

They are created by the hand of God, . . . in His time, . . . for His purpose.

Miracles fetch victory out of despair, . . .

But it is prayer that fetches the miracle...........

So glad, warrior4, that she is doing so well.

Needs to be said again, . . . "Ain't God Good!?"

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Amen!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

My Pastor likes to say, "God specializes in lost causes and hopeless cases"!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Will do!!


----------

